# Searching a title of a waltz ( I think)



## Merijn (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello,

I really hope someone can help me with this: I'm looking for a title a song (I think it's a waltz). Here is a part of the song I'm looking for:

http://www.spoorlijn73.net/Zoeken.html

Many thanks in advance!

Merijn


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont recognise it and cant find it on the musipediamdatabase, but it does sound very typically dutch doesnt it?
And yes it is a waltz.


----------



## Merijn (Apr 19, 2009)

I even don't know if it's dutch or...on another forum, they do think it's piece of film music


----------

